# Big Green Gathering



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm not sure it will be anyone else's cup of tea, but is anyone going to the Big Green Gathering? I went with a couple of friends for the first time last year, and want to go again. We camped last year and taking the van seems a much better idea!

I need to find a dog sitter as Charlie isn't allowed to go. It's a shame for him as he'd love it, but probably better for the 20,000 or so people there :lol: .


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi John

This looks interesting, unfortunately a bit too far for us... Glastonbury, right?

Sharon


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

RockieRV said:


> This looks interesting, unfortunately a bit too far for us... Glastonbury, right?


A bit north of Glastonbury. Expensive for an RV too. "Camper vans" up to 5m are £45, plus £5 for each additional metre. Mine's 5.2m


----------



## 102971 (Feb 15, 2007)

johnandcharlie said:


> I'm not sure it will be anyone else's cup of tea, but is anyone going to the Big Green Gathering? I went with a couple of friends for the first time last year, and want to go again. We camped last year and taking the van seems a much better idea!
> 
> I need to find a dog sitter as Charlie isn't allowed to go. It's a shame for him as he'd love it, but probably better for the 20,000 or so people there :lol: .


Hi, This is my first ever reply to a forum type email. Yes, with one holiday under my belt as a brand new motorvan owner, I am going with my daughter and grandson. We will spend previous two(?) nights at a Caravan Club site and before that we will have attended WOMAD. I am worried that we may be a bit "smart" in our Peugeot Boxer!
All the best Pauline


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Hi Pauline,
I didn't go to the camper van field last year, so don't know what to expect. I'm sure there will be lots of old Transits with a bed and a wood burner, converted buses, VW campers and old MHs, but there'll probably be newer ones too.

I also don't know how easy it is to arrange to park in a group. The camping fields were quite chaotic last year, but 3 of us managed to pitch our tents together despite arriving at different times. If more of us are going perhaps we'll end up with a little group of posh vans :lol:.


----------



## 102971 (Feb 15, 2007)

johnandcharlie said:


> I'm not sure it will be anyone else's cup of tea, but is anyone going to the Big Green Gathering? I went with a couple of friends for the first time last year, and want to go again. We camped last year and taking the van seems a much better idea!
> 
> I need to find a dog sitter as Charlie isn't allowed to go. It's a shame for him as he'd love it, but probably better for the 20,000 or so people there :lol: .


Hi John
I am sorry Charlie cannot attend as he would have liked Oscar the Russell, a sad story rescue from the RSPCA, but the light of my life! And people wonder why old ladies like their dogs! He will have a holiday while I am away.
Happy to meet up at the BGG, my first attendance and my second trip as a motorvan person. 
We are a relaxed laid back people,take as we find. I am still finding my feet as a moorvan owner, I must get some of those yellow things you put under the wheels when you get bogged down, there might not be a lovely Welsh farmer with a tractor available this time!!!!!! 
Best wishes Pauline


----------

